# Going Past Master Before Scottish Rites.



## Brock693 (Dec 10, 2013)

How many brothers think it is a good idea to go through the chairs and go past master before entering Scottish Rites.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 10, 2013)

It's a personal choice. Some men never become a PM, some never go Scottish Rite. If you know you want both, I'd say wait on the SR.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 11, 2013)

I was WM elect when I took my SR degrees.  Staying at the blue lodge level for several years gave me a much better foundation.  For that matter I was freshly installed WM my second time through the line when I joined the Shrine.

So do I think one should be a PM before petitioning appendent bodies?  No.  But do I think it works better if you wait several years after being raised?  Yes.  So my opinion doesn't quite fit in the poll options.


----------



## Brock693 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sorry about the options Brother dfreybur. What you are saying is very helpful and understand completely. I was leaning towards the same reasoning because I really want to experience everything the Blue Lodge has to offer before moving forward. IMO it would help me understand the many SR lectures. I made the post to get other brothers opinions and suggestions that have done both thank you for your helpful opinion. Also thank you brother trysquare.


----------



## rpbrown (Dec 13, 2013)

I am a Scottish Rite Mason. I am also JW of my lodge. I am not active in SR and wont be until after I am a past master but I will keep up my dues.


----------

